# Eigenen Messanger



## Jose05 (17. Feb 2022)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade dabei einen eigenen Messanger zu schreiben, der nicht nur im lokalen Netzwerk laufen soll. Allerdings bräuchte ich dann ja einen Server. Gibt es da kostenlose Angebote und kann ich das nur mit Java machen?
Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (17. Feb 2022)

1. jede sprache kann es ansonsten wären sie nicht turing komplett bzw jede turing complete sprache kann es
2. wenn du keine ahnung von ports usw hast mach es erstmal NUR lokal .. ports öffnen... BÖÖÖÖSE
3. eine kostenlose option wäre in google drive einen apache server zu installieren und über den hostest du dir dann den server


----------



## Oneixee5 (18. Feb 2022)

Du benötigst keinen eigenen Server. Du könntest z.B. einen Messenger-Client für Jabber (XMPP) / Matrix (Matrix-Protokoll) implementieren. Damit könntest du dich mit einem oder mehreren der freien Messenger-Netzwerken verbinden: https://www.freie-messenger.de/sys_xmpp/server/. Eine weitere Alternative (ähnlich Twitter) wäre https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastodon_(Software), https://docs.joinmastodon.org/client/. Ein bedeutender Vorteil, sich einem bestehenden Netzwerk anzuschließen, ist die Reichweite. Ohne Content wirst du auf Dauer keine User für deinen eigenen Messenger haben.
Lass dich nicht von solchen reißerischen Aussagen wie ".. ports öffnen... BÖÖÖÖSE" beeindrucken. Natürlich ist es notwendig für die Sicherheit der Nutzer ggf. auch Server zu sorgen. Solche Dienste funktionieren aber nun mal über Ports.


----------



## Oneixee5 (18. Feb 2022)

Joreyk hat gesagt.:


> 3. eine kostenlose option wäre in google drive einen apache server zu installieren und über den hostest du dir dann den server


Meines Wiisens erlaubt Google derzeit nur HTML-, JavaScript- und CSS-Dateien, PHP-Dateien werden nicht unterstützt, auch keine Datenbanken.


----------



## Jose05 (18. Feb 2022)

> sich einem bestehenden Netzwerk anzuschließen


?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Meines Wiisens erlaubt Google derzeit nur HTML-, JavaScript- und CSS-Dateien, PHP-Dateien werden nicht unterstützt, auch keine Datenbanken.


such in youtube nach christitus der hats gemacht über drive... laggt halt ab gewissen punkt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Lass dich nicht von solchen reißerischen Aussagen wie ".. ports öffnen... BÖÖÖÖSE" beeindrucken. Natürlich ist es notwendig für die Sicherheit der Nutzer ggf. auch Server zu sorgen. Solche Dienste funktionieren aber nun mal über Ports.


wenn man 0 plan von ports hat sollte man zuerst es lokal entwickeln und DANN schauen wie das mit den ports geht und diese sicher macht


----------



## thecain (18. Feb 2022)

Google Drive oder Google Cloud Platform?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)




----------



## thecain (18. Feb 2022)

Eben Google Cloud Platform ist nicht Google Drive...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (18. Feb 2022)

kay


----------

